# Please help identify breeds



## furandfeathers (Jun 24, 2015)

Can you please help identify breeds? My kids are taking them to the 4H show and we were told they were New Zealand but he office wants to know more specific like what kind of New Zealand. Thank you for looking I appreciate any help I can get.
Rabbit #1



Rabbit #2
 
Rabbit #3


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 24, 2015)

Welcome , glad you joined us!

not sure on #1 and #2 but #3 looks to be a New Zealand White

@Samantha drawz might be some more help to you!

Good luck to your kids!


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 24, 2015)

Agree, on #3, 2 might be a black? 1 looks like it's s unbleached, and molting. But not sure of color or if it's a NZ...  generally it's just the color they need for this breed.


----------



## furandfeathers (Jun 24, 2015)

I was just told by the 4H bunny lady that the gray ones should be listed as a new Zealand black? because it is seen as a Diluted New Zealand black. Does that sound right? I just know last year that they were listed as a New Zealand Mix and the group they competed with was not all New Zealand's but all mixed breed rabbits. I was trying to make sure they get placed to show their rabbits in the correct group. I figured I could get some good input from someone here. I greatly appreciate it, they are just excited to show their pet rabbits. # 1 and #2 were born in the same litter if that helps a all.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 24, 2015)

It will depend on how carefully they are judging. If they go strictly by the American Rabbit Breeders Association standard, then anything other than a white, solid black, solid red, broken red or broken black would be disqualified. A black rabbit with dilution genes is called a blue, which is not currently a showable color in the New Zealand, nor is chestnut (the color of the rabbit in the first picture). 

Are you sure that your rabbits are purebreds? As other people on this forum can attest, crossing the showable colors together generally results in non-showable colors in the litter. I understand that there are people working on getting blue accepted, but I'm afraid I don't know at what stage in a rather involved process they may be with that. If the Certificate of Development holder has managed to pass at least one presentation (it takes 3 passes to gain acceptance), clubs may allow colors or breeds that are currently under development to be shown (though they are not required to do so). 

Of course, different 4H groups have different rules. Our local club has very relaxed rules because they are trying to include as many kids as possible. Your local 4H leader would be the best person to ask when it comes to what is done in your area.


----------



## JakeM (Jun 24, 2015)

I agree that #3 (white) is most likely a New Zealand, but if #1 and #2 are siblings, then I highly doubt they are fully New Zealand. In order to get the #1's colour (chestnut, as bunnylady said), then you would need to breed a New Zealand to a rabbit that is an agouti of some sort (chestnut, castor, etc). New Zealands cannot carry the agouti gene because it would throw the color off and you would see banding in the fur (a disqualification in New Zealands.

Plus, around their muzzle is a different colour, which implies there's something else going on with these rabbits.

If you can, contact the person you got the rabbits from and see if you can see the parents or even the pedigrees. 

If they do not want to show anything to you or you feel suspicious about the rabbits' ancestors, I probably wouldn't go back to them. Not saying it will happen, but there's some people who will do anything to sell animals.


----------



## furandfeathers (Jun 25, 2015)

I agree that they aren't just New Zealand's after reading up after I posted. I got them as rabbits for our homestead and the New Zealand I purchased was already pregnant. It doesn't matter if they are or are not purebred the kids are just as happy to have them as pets. I just want them to be able to show them correctly and with everything I am reading and the replies I have got here. I will have them show in the mixed class. I just figured this was a great place for someone more opinions from others who had more experience then me. Thank you very much for the info.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 25, 2015)

I am glad they have a class to show them in even if they aren't purebred.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 25, 2015)

it's nice that they can show them and have fun


----------



## furandfeathers (Jun 25, 2015)

They did so well showing them last year. It was their first time and they placed 2nd and 3rd place in the mixed breed category. We learned about showing them. My son was even told that he had a cinnamon breed by the judges. So he knows how to categorize his rabbit this year. I have been breeding rabbits for 3 years (not for show) and I even get to learn things with them. As a Mama Bear I just love to watch them shine, and have fun.  4H is such a great program.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 25, 2015)

That is awesome! sorry I just saw this tag  My email is choosing what to send me I guess...  I am so glad y'all are having fun and learning! that is what it is all about   They are cute as buttons either way you look at them hehe!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 25, 2015)

JakeM said:


> I agree that #3 (white) is most likely a New Zealand, but if #1 and #2 are siblings, then I highly doubt they are fully New Zealand. In order to get the #1's colour (chestnut, as bunnylady said), then you would need to breed a New Zealand to a rabbit that is an agouti of some sort (chestnut, castor, etc). *New Zealands cannot carry the agouti gene *because it would throw the color off and you would see banding in the fur (a disqualification in New Zealands.



My apologies, but this is incorrect. It may not look like it, but red is an agouti color. Every red rabbit has at least one Agouti gene. Because the REW genes of the New Zealand White shut down all pigment production in the coat, a New Zealand White could have agouti genes, and you'd never know it. Even a New Zealand Black could have agouti genes. Lots of New Zealands carry Steel, and a rabbit with two copies of the steel gene would be solid black, even if it had agouti genes.

But the important thing is that the kids learn things and have fun in 4H, and it sounds like they are doing that!


----------

